# Geocaching



## bucksandducks (Sep 11, 2007)

What is the best way to get started in Geocaching? It is one of things my boys want to do this summer. Thanks.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

http://www.geocaching.com/


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Bearsbutt gave you the site. Pick a few close to home and your boys will love the adventure. The site will tell you about the difficulty of the hide and the terrain. You can log your find and leave a note. My kids have enjoyed exchanging trinkets in the caches we've found. It's been a while since we have done any, but we have done a few around town and planned some into our vacations. Have fun on the hunt!


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

My grandkids LOVE geocaching! It is a great side note and something to do while ATVing. I enjoy playing with the GPS and finding routs to the caches.


----------



## freedomcell (Nov 8, 2010)

There is an app called c:geo on android that is awesome for it. I prefer it to my garmin.


----------

